# Sir Vape Announcement



## Sir Vape (28/9/14)

Okay so we have some exciting news. Most of the Kzn guys will know Big Guy (Craig Stuart). For those that don't, he is the owner of the well known Just Vaping https://www.facebook.com/groups/473253129486542/ and after much discussion we have decided to join forces to bring you a bigger and better Sir Vape.

We have a number of exciting lineups for you guys that i'm sure will blow you away. Our aim is to bring you the latest vape toys, quality international juice lines, top notch service at affordable prices. As well as that we have two big stages to our vape world domination which will be revealed in the next couple months that we are truly proud of and feel it will be a first in the SA Vape scene. 

The website has been slightly delayed as we sort out the finer details . Our Facebook page www.facebook.com/sirvape is up and running and we ask you to head on over and LIKE please to get to know us better and be updated with regular news, specials and monthly giveaways. 

Thank you and vape on!!!

Hugo and Craig
Sir Vape
0824174668
www.sirvape.co.za
www.facebook.com/sirvape
hugo@sirvape.co.za
craig@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Sir Vape (28/9/14)

We will be running a competition this week on our facebook page. If you have not yet joined, well JOIN  www.facebook.com/sirvape


----------



## johan (28/9/14)

Congratulations on the merger; power + power = powerful success.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/9/14)

Good news  Congrats @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/9/14)

Good luck with your next step Sir, looks like you're heading in the right direction. Loving that XXIX Veritas combo by the way, very very tempting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/9/14)

Good one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/14)

All the best. 
Hope it goes well for you guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/9/14)

Sounds exciting all the best!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (30/9/14)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (31/8/15)

Thank You so much @Sir Vape for the great service today;
1. For organising the goods for me, particularly the one large value item
2. For the phone calls and e-mails
3. For sending the revised invoice to my work e-mail address
4. For the very quick WhatsApp photo of my goodies
5. All of the above - the reasons for my continued support and loyalty to a great Company and TO YOU for being a "scholar and a Gentleman".
Regards from the City in the shade of the flat mountain

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

